# Atlas Snap Relay



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Are the Atlas Snap Relays efficient and reliable (cost effective) for use on track side signals?
..I'm thinking of useing them on my Atlas 5'x9' G.G.& N. H. O. layout.
your thoughts and ideas on this topic are greatly appreciated. Thankyou. tr1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, AFAIK, they're reliable. I have a few that I've used on our club modular layout, they've worked fine for us.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

what is the deffinition of "AFAIK"?please.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let me Google that for you.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

regards,g.r.j. t.r.1.:lol!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You like that?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I would recommend using a Capacitor with any solenoid machine. This is to protect the machine. If a switch sticks or there is a short the machine will quickly burn up. With the Capacitor all of the electricity is released in a burst. The capacitor is not recharged until the outgoing circuit is closed. Peco makes one for $30. Well worth the cost when you consider the machines are $10 each and generally a pain to replace when hidden under scenery.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can do CD circuits for a lot less than $30/ea as well.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can do CD circuits for a lot less than $30/ea as well.


Okay. I've got my HO track sitting on the attached cork roadbed now, and beginning to do the wiring. I have four new Atlas snap switches. What's a CD circuit? I'm interested in protecting what I have. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a page on the circuit: http://www.awrr.com/cdsupply.html


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Now I feel a bit lost. I have the Atlas 850 and 851 switches for Code 100 track. The C-D circuit in the link is for solenoid-actuated motors only. Are my turnouts solenoid-actuated? All I can find is this, where 'solenoid' or 'motor' is never mentioned;


"These turnouts have a remote control switch machine attached so you can wire the turnout to be “thrown” (changing the direction of the rail), from your control panel, rather than from the switch itself."


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

kix662003 said:


> Now I feel a bit lost. I have the Atlas 850 and 851 switches for Code 100 track. The C-D circuit in the link is for solenoid-actuated motors only. Are my turnouts solenoid-actuated? All I can find is this, where 'solenoid' or 'motor' is never mentioned;
> 
> 
> "These turnouts have a remote control switch machine attached so you can wire the turnout to be “thrown” (changing the direction of the rail), from your control panel, rather than from the switch itself."


Yes, those are the solenoid-actuated type. Tortoises are the other type.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm still in the old days. Hard to believe that something that small could have a solenoid!
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's a page on the circuit: http://www.awrr.com/cdsupply.html


dear gun runner john,
i've been an been a h.o. model train enthuisiast for many years,
however recently I,ve beenthinking of useing "jmri"on my layout G. G. &northern, what are your thoughts and ideas on this computer controled interface for this (Atlas layout 
track plan)?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What is "this" track plan? I don't see any track plan.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry john, the plan can be veiwed at the Atlas web site basically its a dual figure 8 with
two parallel tracks and 2 connecting sidings(l8l <-- something like this, on a 5'x9', tabel
there is a small yard on top, and small industry on the bottom, of the "o"portions in the8,
on one portion of the "8" is covered with mountains plus the Granite Gorge runs smack dab through the middlle of it(the parallel figure "8") with interesting trestles and bridges
an ingenius way to sell Atlas productsnot to mention all of the turnouts


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

First picture is the Atlas plan.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*track plan G.G& northern*



JerryH said:


> First picture is the Atlas plan.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


This track plan was provided :by Jerry H. tr1


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I have not built one in years but I wonder if the parts in the circuit diagram are still available. It looks much like the circuit I used way back and at that time Radio Shack was a totally different operation than today. I stopped by to try to get a capacitor last week and they are as near out as they can get. 
Note that the drawing is dating in 2001! They have been bought and sold a number of times and changed the business model quite a lot. I would anticipate trouble find parts at Radio Shack here in my area.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The parts in the circuit I linked are generic parts and should be readily available. You may not be able to get stuff at Radio Shack, but I never go there for parts as the large on-line houses have much better prices and a much wider selection.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Fully agree, there! 
I just wanted to point out that the Radio Shack part numbers will be little use. That might throw a kink into doing it for the first timer user. Determining the correct part can be a hard job for those who have not done it before. Just something to be aware of when planning. 
This area considers itself to be very techniclly inclined but when I went looking for a capacitor, I found that to mean computer, plug in board inclined. I went three places before finding a 47 micro capacitor for 200 volts. Boards they stock, component parts now means something entirely different than resistors, etc. 
Radio Shack= no good!
Allied electronics is now Altex and had no idea. 
I finally went to Fry's and the 78 cent capacitor cost me $4 gasoline finding it! 
It did save replacing a $90 light fixture, though.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

jerry, H Pfunmo , thanks for posting the trackplan of the G.G.G&N. tr1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For components, my "go to" places are Digikey and Mouser


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

electric parts.

http://www.allelectronics.com/


----------

